# Disco ball party cake???



## carfreemama (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi:

We are hosting a Family Disco Party at our house this Sunday. Dh is an actual vinyl d-jay and he and some of his friends LOVE disco. There is actually a family disco party committee.

I wouldl like to surprise him with said cake. I want it to be 3D, a real globe, with silver icing. I'd like it to look like it has those little square mirrors all over it that a disco ball is made up of.

I figure I'll have to use 2 half-circle cake molds (which I don't have yet) and ice them together to make the cake stand up.

Does anyone know how to make silver icing? I'm willing to risk a few carcinogens here and sugar is no object.









I'm a pretty experienced baker, but a bit short on time. I never make mixes, but I'll make an exception here. It's the drama I'm going for. This is an act of love.

Advice?


----------



## hollycat (Aug 13, 2008)

i know there is gold leaf that is edible, there has to be silver leaf. has to be. another idea - im betting there is some weird candy, childrens candy, that has a metallic or sparkling sheen to cover it with?


----------



## Fyrestorm (Feb 14, 2006)

What about cutting squares of fondant covered with edible silver glitter?


----------



## carfreemama (Jun 13, 2007)

Perfect!










If I'm nuts enough, I'll cut the fondant into little squares to look like the mirrors on the disco ball; then stick them over the icing. That will work!







:


----------



## Fyrestorm (Feb 14, 2006)

You might be able to get away with scoring the fondant rather than actually cutting it...you still still try to get it on in a sheet that way.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

I think the cut and stick method might be easier. If you try to score you have to get the lines fairly straight and even on a round surface. Or try to score the fondant before you put it on the cake then keep the lines straight and the fondant from stretching. That sounds hard either way.

If you cut squares out then you can roll out the fondant (gum paste would work too and I think it dries harder) and use a ruler to get straight even lines.

Then if you screw up while sticking the squares on, you can just remove the portion you screwed up rather than having to start over. You could also throw a couple of colored "mirrors" on randomly, just for fun.


----------



## Fyrestorm (Feb 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KristyDi* 
I think the cut and stick method might be easier. If you try to score you have to get the lines fairly straight and even on a round surface. Or try to score the fondant before you put it on the cake then keep the lines straight and the fondant from stretching. That sounds hard either way.

If you cut squares out then you can roll out the fondant (gum paste would work too and I think it dries harder) and use a ruler to get straight even lines.

Then if you screw up while sticking the squares on, you can just remove the portion you screwed up rather than having to start over. You could also throw a couple of colored "mirrors" on randomly, just for fun.

Great point!


----------



## carfreemama (Jun 13, 2007)

I am very, very patient with things like this. For me, it would be way less stressful to do the cut-and-paste thing than to try to get the whole thing on, scored, at once. The biggest hurdle will be getting the supplies. I imagine cake molds are ridiculously expensive and to get fondant I will have to take a bus downtown. And dh is on OT while I work my own job. Apparently, these parties will be happening every month, though not always at our house; so it could wait. But I really want to do this, so I'm still gonna try. I'll post pics when I do it. Thanks!


----------



## llamalluv (Aug 24, 2007)

I bake round cakes in my Pampered Chef batter bowls. A friend of mine just made a monkey head cake with batter bowls. You just bake the two halves and then stack them to make a spherical cake.

Any bowl that is oven safe can be used to bake a cake, but you need to keep it fairly small, or else the outside will burn and the inside will be batter.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

To make it stand up, you might consider dowels within the cake, underneath. Probably 3 or 4 will be good. You will need to put the cake on a styrofoam stand (cover styro w/ fondant, also, decorated in some way, maybe like a dance floor or buffet tablecloth) w/ the dowels stuck in it, then place the cake on top of the dowels. Frost around them.


----------



## pumpkin (Apr 8, 2003)

You could also just use regular cake pans and make MANY layers. Then stack the cakes and cut off cake to sculpt them into a sphere. Never done this myself, but I've seen experts do it on tv.


----------



## Toolip (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow you already got a lot of great ideas.

I would definitely do the cut squares, big sheets of fondant are no fun!

*I REALLY want to see a photo, please







*

I was also going to mention baking the cake in bowls but apparently none of my ideas are original, sigh. I used glass pyrex bowl to make any kind of round cake until I got a soccer ball cake pan that makes perfect circles.


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

You might be able to cut the fondant squares really fast and perfect if you use one of those mini-ice cube trays as a template - like a cookie cutter:

http://www.awesomedrinks.com/mix_pro_ice_cubes.html


----------

